# Quebec City Parking??



## Jwerking (Jun 28, 2011)

Our trip to Club Vacances Toutes Saisons is finally coming up during the first week of August.  We will going into Quebec City to see the Old Town and all the sites.  There will be 10 of us - ranging in age from 18 to 70 traveling in two minivans.  

Does anyone have any suggestions where we can park - are there lots of parking lots ?  Will driving in Quebec City be crazy?  I do live in the Wash DC area - so am use to big city driving. 

What are the must sees?  Any suggestions on a good place to eat while sightseeing?

Are there any tourist passes for Quebec City?

Thanks

Joyce


----------



## jlp879 (Jun 28, 2011)

It's been years and years since I lived in Ontario and would often take road trips to ski at Tremblant and Mont St. Anne, but I do remember that Quebec City is one of those cities that is best experienced on foot.  

So, either find out if the condos offer transportation into the city or find some area outside the walled area where you can leave your vehicles.  They will hinder your experience of exploring the historical fort.

Driving is generally easy if you are used to big city driving.  

The other thing I would recommend is finding out if any special events/concerts/cultural activities will be going on during your stay.  The French Canadiens know how to do these things oh so well.  I would think during summer you'd be sure to come across something.

You must try crêpes while you are visiting.  Try Casse-crêpe Breton in the walled city for a fun, easy meal.  Beware most crêperies are bustling shops that will all have a wait.

Outside of the tourist area, try Le Billig for more authentic Breton crêpes.  It is on rue St-Jean, just outside of the walled Old Town, in an adjacent historic neighbourhood, St-Jean Baptiste.


----------



## ausman (Jun 28, 2011)

The resort will be able to recommend parking. Last time I was there there they recommended some along the waterfront, below the Old City, took the funicular up and it worked well for us then which was one parent and two kids.

Quebec is fun, the Old City is the must see but there are many other areas you may like. I'm not sure now of the web site with the most information but it was something like visitquebec.com which I'm sure a google search would find.

You have a diverse age group, so interests probably will be varied. Check out the attractions and see who wants to do what.

My older teenage kids especially like the winery tour day where they were not asked their age and were served at the wine tastings. They gained an appreciation for the culture a few bottles as souvenirs.

Not aware of tourist passes but we were last there a couple of years ago.


----------



## strandlover (Jun 29, 2011)

If you can drive in DC, you can drive in Quebec City with your eyes closed!

Parking should not be an issue if you get there early (before 9 AM).  It's generally cooler more pleasant walking weather anyway.  Wear sturdy shoes!  The hilly terrain, uneven pavement and cobblestones will blow out your flip flops.

In addition to all the great input already received, stroll along Grande Allée for happy hour (known as a _cinq à sept_).

Sit at one of the many outdoor cafés, have a pot ful of mussels and fries, glass of wine...


----------



## Laurie (Jun 10, 2019)

Reviving an old thread!  We're preparing for a road trip, north to a Beaupre TS and want to go into Old Quebec a few times. We're deciding on which vehicle to take, one option is a Honda Ridgeline pickup that is a bit taller than 6'. I first looked into some overnite airbnb type options for an overnite there, and found customer reviews that warn a vehicle must be under 6' in height. This led me to wonder how many public lots are parking decks that have this height limitation. That would be most unfortunate to discover at the last minute. Anyone know??  (And we probably wouldn't be arriving before 9 am as someone commented above.)


----------



## Ironwood (Jun 11, 2019)

Quebec City, especially lower town, is a wonderful tourist experience.  If you are staying at Club Vacances Toutes Saisons, read my comments on our winter stay a few years ago in the Club Vacances thread.  It's was an ok exchange then, and we had comfortable a third level condo unit, but with quite a climb to lug stuff up to.  If you have some older folk, and I'm older folk, you might want to determine a couple of weeks before you leave where your condo is located.  If driving and parking in Quebec city make sure you understand the signs in French and obey them.  Our last two visits, with hotel stays, I got parking tickets, once overstaying a meter by perhaps 15/20 minutes, and another parking in a zone restricted during certain times of the day....I have passable French so it was no excuse, but they seem to be unrelenting even in a tourist zone.  Have a great visit.


----------



## DannyTS (Jun 13, 2019)

good points @Ironwood , Quebec and Montreal have very complicated  parking signs. It is not uncommon to have 3 or 4 signs on the same pole and when you think your are safe to park you realize there was another sign 15 m before. Enjoy Quebec city, it is a lovely place.


----------



## Ski-Dad (Jun 13, 2019)

Parking and driving in Quebec city are not an issue.   Easier than most larger US or Canadian cities.   There are a number of outdoor public pay parking lots around the perimeter of the old town.   If you scrounge around you can usually find street parking.  Some of the parking signs are confusing, but it is not bad.   You will have no problem with a Honda Ridgeline.

I have traveled to Quebec city a number of times over the last few years, and have driven larger vehicles, including a large Toyota Sequoia.  I have traveled in the Winter, spring and summer.

Rules of the road in QC:   *No right turns on a red light.*   Hard to remember when you are accustomed to making right hand turns on a red light.


----------



## CanuckTravlr (Jun 14, 2019)

Ski-Dad said:


> Rules of the road in QC:   *No right turns on a red light.*   Hard to remember when you are accustomed to making right hand turns on a red light.



*That is not correct.*  The Province of Quebec changed the rules around 2003.  Unless a specific sign bans a right turn on a red light, you may now turn right on a red light anywhere in Canada, with one exception.  As is the case in NYC, right turns on a red light are not allowed anywhere on the Island of Montreal.  You are warned of this by large signs when crossing bridges into Montreal.

Turning right on a red light will normally be fine anywhere else in La Belle Province, including Quebec City.


----------



## Ski-Dad (Jun 14, 2019)

I stand corrected, and have been obviously blocking traffic.


----------



## Laurie (Jun 15, 2019)

Ski-Dad said:


> Parking and driving in Quebec city are not an issue.   Easier than most larger US or Canadian cities.   There are a number of outdoor public pay parking lots around the perimeter of the old town.  ...  You will have no problem with a Honda Ridgeline.
> 
> I have traveled to Quebec city a number of times over the last few years, and have driven larger vehicles, including a large Toyota Sequoia.  I have traveled in the Winter, spring and summer.



Thank you, exactly what I needed to know. I've seen a map of parking lots, but couldn't tell whether any are open, rather than parking decks. Perimiter lots are fine. 

This truck has a "fin" on top, I assume the antenna, so I'm not sure of the height including that. (We once drove a truck on major interstates with dogsled equipment loaded on top, and couldn't fit under the toll booths! As I said above, this was most unfortunate to discover at the last minute. I wondered about folks with ski equipment in Quebec City, it must happen.)


----------



## CanuckTravlr (Jun 15, 2019)

Ski-Dad said:


> I stand corrected, and have been obviously blocking traffic.



LOL!!  I'm surprised you haven't been honked at incessantly. 

I've gotten the horn in Quebec City just for coming to a complete stop at a stop (arrêt) sign, instead of doing a "rolling" stop.


----------



## Ski-Dad (Jun 17, 2019)

My Toyota Sequoia stood at 6'2" and I have been there with a roof box so pushing 8 feet.   You will be good


----------

